# PHS Option Code 75



## datahoarder (May 14, 2019)

I purchased the PHS documentation for my 68 gto convertible and was wondering what option 75 marked with a 2 represents. Doesn't seam to match anything on the option sheet


----------



## Limelight (Aug 19, 2017)

Are you referring to a line item If so what is the description?


----------



## datahoarder (May 14, 2019)

This option on the sale doc


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

That is strange?? The 75 & 76 columns on the build manifest are usually Letter coded for engine.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Looking at my '68 PHS documents, my engine code is found on the Billing History card in box 34. These boxes match the 1968 Pontiac Accessory Groups used for ordering options, along with the price list - either factory installed or dealer installed. So for my engine, box 34 has the number 3. When I look at the Accessory Group selection, my engine is found under the heading *ENGINE OPTIONS* and then under the *Code* column, where I then find Code 343 (box 34 + line item 3 = 343) which is for the 350CI 2 Bbl available on body codes 233, 235, 237, & 239. Price - $105.60

Looking at the GTO engine option choices, these are in addition to the standard 350 HP engine that was part of the GTO package. So the 350HP was not an option as that was the base engine. Optional engines for '68 were Code 346 - 400 2 Bbl Reg Fuel w/Hydramatic. Price - NC (No Charge). Next, Code 348 - 400 HO. Price $76.88. It is interesting to note that the 350 HO 4 Bbl option on the Tempest, Tempest Custom, & Lemans cost $170.02, almost $100 more than the 400 HO.

My 74 is blank, but column 75 has the number "4" in it (with no explanation from PHS). On the "Options & Accessories" page, my last number on my page is 73, nothing more that tells me what the remaining 74 and up columns are. On the same page, you will see the smaller numbered boxes having "1", "2", "4", "5", etc.. These are the line item options within the Option & Accessories codes.

My educated guess is that the boxes 74 and up are Dealer-Installed Accessories. These are listed as available add-ons after the assorted factory installed options that could be ordered.

All *Dealer-Installed Accessories* found & listed after the factory options use a 6-digit Package Number (Pkg. No.). Going out on a limb, I did find a "752" under Package No. 984*752* and using just the three last numbers to create a 3 digit code like the factory 3 digit option codes and assuming this refers to box 75 + line 2 =752. It lists 984752 as the Left Hand Remote Control Mirror, $11.45, and .05 (1/2 hour) Dealer Labor to install. Labor was extra. If you have this, then it is a match. :thumbsup:


----------



## datahoarder (May 14, 2019)

Thanks for your insight. I do have option 42-4 which is remote outside mirror. So your saying factory probably threw it on seat ant 75-2 means dealer installed it.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

datahoarder said:


> Thanks for your insight. I do have option 42-4 which is remote outside mirror. So your saying factory probably threw it on seat ant 75-2 means dealer installed it.


Well, now you throw a wrench into it. LOL I see 42-4 on the factory build sheet. The question now is, did the factory install the correct door panel for the remote ( which I would think would have been pre-assembled for the remote) and then as you say, put the actual remote set-up in the trunk/seat for the dealer to install. 

We do this at my work place with regards to big truck trailers. Customer specs out a trailer with a salesman having "X" option not normally installed at the factory. This option is included in the price of the purchase. The new trailer is delivered to us then we get the part and install it - like a lift gate added to the rear of a trailer. The cost of installation is a predetermined fee based on time to install and the labor rate. Then the shop department is paid by the factory that assembled the trailer or purchasing department who collects the payment for the new trailer. Our shop (which is a dealership/branch just like an auto dealership) operates as an independent business because that's how dealerships are set-up. If we do warranty work, we collect re-payment from either the factory who screwed up, the sub-contractor who made the defective part, or the parent company because it was an engineering oversight/screw-up. You don't do work/repairs for free, so someone has got to pay for the work.

In my mind, it would be easier at the factory assembly line to keep all mirrors the same standard type, and when the remote was ordered, ship it with the car and let the dealer swap it out and then bill the factory the labor to install it.

So simply a wild guess on my part, but kinda makes sense to me seeing you do indeed have the 42-4 factory option and then there is a listing as a Dealer Package for the install of a remote LH Mirror. The early Ram Air systems were shipped with the car and the dealer had to modify the hood and install the hood insert & tub. No doubt they got labor costs out of it.

So don't hold me too it, just my theory with the evidence at hand. :yesnod:

You could also contact PHS with your question as they have more experience handling all these Billing Histories. :thumbsup:


----------



## Limelight (Aug 19, 2017)

Jim has some good thoughts but from what I recall only factory installed items are on the phs. Any dealer installed items would only be documented on the dealer invoice. Unfortunately most dealer invoices where lost through due to vehicles changing hands.


----------



## johnta1 (Mar 18, 2020)

The engine is coded on #34 (#35 is tranny, #36 is rear end)
Yours is 400 HO with TH400 and stt
The 75 is for canadian coolant in your case.
Is this an export to canada?


----------



## johnta1 (Mar 18, 2020)

Pontiac Jim's 75-4 is for shoulder belts


----------

